# Holdridge Radii Tooling Question.



## sakurama (Feb 27, 2016)

I recently picked up a 3D radius turning tool and it's missing the two smaller aluminum spindles. They're available from Holdridge (the only modern company with zero web presence) but they seem pretty simple from what I can see so I'd like to make them. 

Does anyone with a complete set mind posting the dimensions? 

If anyone has a manual I'd love to get a copy. I spoke to someone at the company and, bless their hearts, thought they had a website but weren't sure. Their aol email address (which doesn't work) speaks volumes of how the world of CNC is leaving manual machining behind...

Anyway thanks in advance!

Gregor


----------



## Steve Shannon (Feb 27, 2016)

They are on linked in and have a url there which doesn't work. Here's company info:
http://holdridge-manufacturing-co.gardena.ca.amfibi.directory/us/c/660330-holdridge-manufacturing-co


 Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 27, 2016)

here is a copy I think.
https://www.discount-tools.com/catalogs/holdridge/Radii-Cutterinfo.pdf


----------



## Chippy (Feb 29, 2016)

I have the 3S kit and will post the manual when I get home tonight, not sure if it is exactly what you were looking for, but it's pretty generic and should get you started. Mine did not come with the spindles you mentioned so I am curious to get dimensions as well. I found this video from outsidescrewball to be helpful.






BTW: there is a part two to the video as well.


----------



## sakurama (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks, I found that video as well and it helped although it seems they were figuring it out as they went. 

Thanks as well for the PDF - that is the one thing I've found and it seems to be more of a brochure than a manual. I suppose it's mostly self explanatory but it would be nice to actually learn any tricks about it. Mine came with horribly butchered up carbide cutters so I've ordered the one insert holder as I prefer to use inserts if at all possible. 

Hopefully someone will come along that has the spindles but I'm guessing if pressed we could make them from scratch off the information available. 

Gregor


----------



## TommyD (Feb 29, 2016)

Uhhhhuhhhhhh


----------



## Chippy (Feb 29, 2016)

Here is the manual, unfortunately someone placed a sticker over the last few lines. Like i mentioned earlier, its pretty generic and not very detailed.


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 2, 2016)

sakurama said:


> I recently picked up a 3D radius turning tool and it's missing the two smaller aluminum spindles. ....snip.....Gregor


The spindles are not made of aluminum.  They are steel, what grade I don't know. They are chrome plated.  At least that is the way they are on the 8D model I had.  I'm sure all the sizes follow the same configuration.


----------



## aguycalledlucas (Mar 8, 2022)

I have a 3D Tool Kit complete. Do you still need the dimensions? I was thinking about CAD Modeling them if that's helpful.


----------



## JRaut (Mar 8, 2022)

aguycalledlucas said:


> I have a 3D Tool Kit complete. Do you still need the dimensions? I was thinking about CAD Modeling them if that's helpful.


FYI, this thread is from 6 years ago.

I hope he's found a solution by now...


----------

